# Torx vs Torx Plus



## PeterT (Dec 17, 2021)

Didn't even realize this was a thing. Maybe I was quick to pre-judge bad quality screw heads.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 17, 2021)

Everytime I read posts on this forum I get smarter. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 17, 2021)

Just leave it to some design engineer to screw things up and complicate things even more.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 17, 2021)

Years ago I bought one of those multi-bit sets from PA, which has turned out to be pretty good in fact. It has lots of security bit sizes in it which is great for CCTV cameras. But I recall when I bought it there were duplicated Torx on different rows of the case. At first I thought you maybe got 2X the Torx because they expected you to use these the most. Then I swallowed my pride and got out the magnifying glass and discovered what this video nicely explains.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 17, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Just leave it to some design engineer to screw things up and complicate things even more.


I have to admit I agree with you 50% of the time. The other 50% I spend looking like a fool as my son explains newer technology to me.

100% percent of the time I wonder how all these things managed to evolve without consulting me first.


----------



## John Conroy (Dec 17, 2021)

Looks like I need to buy another set of sockets and bits.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 17, 2021)

Since one standard is good, making 5 new ones is 5X better.  sigh.  yet more drivers for my box (and a magnifier to tel which one to use)


----------



## 140mower (Dec 17, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> (and a magnifier to tel which one to use)


A novel idea, I usually just mangle the first one, then I quickly know I have the wrong one. some times I have to mangle a couple.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 17, 2021)

This is a big problem with Ford bed bolts. They are torx plus but not a lot of guys know the difference. They’ll grab a torx socket that fits, grab the impact gun and strip every single one. Then grumble at the chitty bolts Ford used 

Don’t forget GM, can’t possibly use a T25 or a T30, nope GM wants to have a T27 size. 

Might as well pile on to the external torx fasteners too. What is so wrong with a 6 point bolt?? Might as well toss in an honourable mention to Ford using 12 point bolts in their driveshafts, that’ll be fine in Canada in the salt.


----------



## Everett (Dec 17, 2021)

I first came across the Torx Plus rebuilding transmissions and transfer cases. Like a lot of systems, at least it is still a standardized system even if it means buying more tools off the tool truck.  What threw me was the "triple square" socket head cap screws on German cars, which of course wasn't the same corner angles as the "double hex" from Japanese cars, and Honda of course had to use 10-point bolts in some of their applications too, lol!

Suddenly makes the Whitworth and BA tools I had to invest in for the shaper seem not so odd in the end, lol


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 17, 2021)

Reading this thread has me wondering how many of you know that not all Philips screws are Philips...... Some are JIS screws. It's the Japanese equivalent of a Philips Plus. 

Most notable uses are in brake components in Japanese cars. The most famous is the little retainer screw that holds the brake disc in place till you get the wheel nuts on. Many a mechanic has messed that little bugger up needlessly. 

It's a similar story to Torx Plus. 

If your Philips screw driver won't work, try JIS instead. 

Ya, better get some JIS bits while you are out getting your torx plus bits.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 17, 2021)

Don’t forget scrulox and posidriv


----------



## whydontu (Dec 17, 2021)

Now I need to get a set of Torx Plus bits. Sigh. Although, I can't remember where I got this set but it's saved my butt many, many times.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 18, 2021)

Re JIS - there ya go. I naively assumed Pozidriv replaced Robertson & that was that. Maybe Pozidriv is more for N-Am/construction screws? But working on Japan machines, JIS makes sense.






						List of screw drives - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Pozidriv vs Phillips: What's the Difference?
					

Find out the difference between Pozidriv and Phillips screw heads. Discover why they are different and also how to identify the differences between the two.




					shop4fasteners.co.uk


----------



## PeterT (Dec 18, 2021)

Re JIS - there ya go. I naively assumed Pozidriv replaced Robertson & that was that. Maybe Pozidriv is more for N-Am/construction screws? But working on Japan machines, JIS makes sense.






						List of screw drives - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Pozidriv vs Phillips: What's the Difference?
					

Find out the difference between Pozidriv and Phillips screw heads. Discover why they are different and also how to identify the differences between the two.




					shop4fasteners.co.uk


----------



## Degen (Dec 31, 2021)

I take the simple approach, get it out and replace it with something standard and readily available.


----------

